# Blast From the Past



## SoVeryLost. (Apr 13, 2018)

I originally joined TAM in 2012 but cannot remember my password or email address that I used at the time in order to sign in to save my life. 

I started out in the Considering Divorce/Separation to now being legally divorced for 4 years this year (separated 6 years ago... went through one long and nasty divorce).

Any familiar faces from about 2012 still around? Love to hear how everyone's stories ended up.


----------

